# My 11 yo started her period!



## sapientia (Apr 22, 2007)

(I hope I have this posted in the right spot)...but sure enough, she came to me with the news. I was 11 as well, but I am just sorta blown away. I wasn't expecting it this soon! I mean, my 13 yo daughter hasn't started yet.
Little overwhelmed and sad and happy....


----------



## loriforeman (Aug 18, 2007)

and there goes childhood!

mine's not too far behind, i don't think...this summer has seen her, er, blossom. in many ways. she's tossed in an emotional maturity that i totally didn't expect...

they certainly grow up too fast, eh?


----------



## isra1986 (May 4, 2007)

My younger sister had her period before I got mine too. She got hers at 12, I got mine almost 2 years after she did. My mom got hers at nine.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

I was 11. It was 2 days after swim class ended in gym.

*whew*








It's hard, I know.


----------



## AimeeandBrian (Jul 23, 2006)

I was 11 and 2 days. It wasn't the end of the world, but it took me a while to figure out tampons, so it was frustrating when I wanted to go swimming. I was also really into dance and huge pads were embarrassing in a leotard.


----------



## gradmama (Sep 2, 2007)

My oldest got hers at 12 and less than six months later my middle daughter has hers at 11. If my nine year old gets hers before she's eleven......omg.
Dd12 comes out last week: "I got my period mom." Me: "I knew you would, honey." "Why?" "'Cuz you are MOODY!" Oh.....yeah. So that's what I'm like?????


----------



## sapientia (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks everybody! She did come up to me a few days before hand complaining about a backache and I was like...'hmmmm' there was that thought in my head but I didn't want to say anything...sure enough!
Yup, she's growing up fast! I'm proud and teary all at once!


----------



## BedHead (Mar 8, 2007)

My daughter was 11 when she got hers too


----------



## bumblebeej (Nov 5, 2005)

DD 12 is right on track to start soon. We have the breast buds with a little something behind them, hairs, and she's mega crabby! One of the boys could be killed, in fact!

Nice to see so many mamas going through this too.


----------



## holly6737 (Dec 21, 2006)

Congratulations! Have you done anything to celebrate?


----------



## momtothree (Jun 14, 2006)

I was eleven and so were both of my girls when they got theirs


----------



## ani'smama (Nov 12, 2004)

Congratulations to her







I'm guessing my 11 year old will be starting soon as well. Such mixed emotions for us mamas


----------



## Kimmiepie (Dec 21, 2006)

I was 11 as well.

So sad to see them grow up, but also a time to celebrate!

You know I saw somewhere where they has this mother/daughter "book" for teaching your daughter about her cycles and charting (not for sex, but learning how hers work), learning her body's rhythm etc.

I just did a search but couldn't find it. Maybe someone else will know.


----------



## forthebest (Jun 19, 2006)

Congratulations! My 11 yr old has just started hers too and they are erratic and every two weeks but seem to be easing off a bit and settling into a rythym. It got quite heavy here last month as myself and my 2 dd's were all on at same time! My youngest is 9 and is a boy in a house of women, he was stunned by the amount of bleeding going on and seemed quite in awe,lol, and knowing him probably felt a bit left out! Yes, it is a mixed emotion time. I am being positive about it to her of course and telling her what I know about cycles and powerful energies associated with menstruating which I think is important. I did mention how I used to practically worship the moon in my late teens and would moonbathe naked, smear my blood on my forehead, taste it etc etc. My dc thought I was nuts for this but at least it gives them a different slant on the whole thing rather than an inconvenience to be stifled each month or whenever women get them or something dirty. She did think it was going to be a hassle for her in the context of P.E at school and stuff but she doesn't seem phazed now. I have encouraged the use of pads rather than tampons.There will be books and stuff about positive attitudes towards bleeding and explaining about cycles but you could just make stuff up yourself also songs.I bought my dd an amethyst ring to celebrate. Of course everyone else wanted something too. I was 10 when I got mine and hadn't been told a thing and was quite unsure of what was happening in the context of getting it together with it all.


----------



## Girlsmama (Jul 14, 2007)

Congratulations! I got mine when i was 11 and my younger sister was almost 15... luckily my neice already started before she moved in with me! I'm so not looking forward to put five girls through puberty!







:


----------



## gradmama (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *holly6737* 
Congratulations! Have you done anything to celebrate?

With each of my girls, I took them individually to a restaurant for a nice *grownup* lunch. I used that time to celebrate her becoming a young woman, celebrating her path toward adulthood, and giving her as much factual information as I could think of. Of course, we are always open and they have had the "facts" for a long time. But there is something to the reality that brings it all home.

Yeah, we celebrated.


----------



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

oh wow i didn't get mine until i was 14, almost 15! i got it the day before 8th grade graduation and was too embarassed to tell my mom....i used toilet paper for MONTHS, and bought tampons in vending machines before she figured it out.....i still dont know how she figured it out.....

ok now i'm freaing out that i will have to be the mom in this situation in 12 years!


----------



## sapientia (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *holly6737* 
Congratulations! Have you done anything to celebrate?

We have been so busy with everything that we haven't had time to really plan anything and money is kinda tight-but I do plan on taking her to paint pottery this weekend-she loves that!

I also bought her two books that she is devouring-'the period pocketbook' and 'ready, set, grow!' She's like me in that she loves good conversation(we talk to each other a lot) but she loves some good books to round stuff out in her head!
She's such a grown up little girl! Thanks for all the hugs, mamas-I realllly needed them!


----------



## canadianchick (May 18, 2005)

My dd is 11 and some pubic hair, breast buds, is super moody and has been complaining lately of some pain in her lower tummy area. She is all prepared but I am not. I can't believe that she is growing up so fast.


----------



## marlne (Mar 15, 2006)

My older girl started a week before her 12th birthday.
I totally wasn't ready for her to start that early. (early for me)
I started when I was almost 14.


----------



## mmace (Feb 12, 2002)

My daughter started at 11 as well. Scary and exciting all at the same time, isn't it?!


----------



## bluegrassgirl (May 8, 2007)

Congrats!!

I was 10 when I started, and I didn't bleed very much at first, but I did have really bad cramps. Heck, the first time I got cramps, I thought I had food poisioning, because I was in so much pain, until Mom explained to me why I was having cramps and got me my own hot water bottle.

Its not unusual for one sister to start earlier or later than the other. My sister didn't start until she was 16. My Mom was starting to get worried when she wasn't starting, but a month before she was going to take her back to the doctor to see abou it, she did start. One big difference between me and my sister is that I prefer pads and my sister prefers tampons.

Jessie
(single mommy to Emma, 3 1/2 years and Angela, 2 years)


----------



## Tiny_Dancer (May 18, 2007)

Congratulations to her!

I got mine when I was 11 also and my mom took me for a "celebratory Lunch"! It's such a weird, confusing but still happy time in a girl's life.


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

Congrats! Mine got hers at 11, as did I.


----------



## sapientia (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I've noticed that lately she is acting so much more...'grown up' but in that sort of content with herself way. She also has been very huggy to me, very silly and happy. She loves to talk to me more about 'intellectual' things-she's a bright not-so-little-girl. It's like she grew up and into herself overnight! I miss my little silly nut, but i am proud of who she is becoming. *sniff*


----------



## IndyNanny (Sep 20, 2007)

My DD is 13 now, she started her when she was almost 12. While I mourn the loss of my little girl, she is becoming such a nice young woman. Congratulations to you both! This is the beginning of a wonderful new chapter in your relationship!


----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

Congrads to her


----------



## DavinaT (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations
- to you both!

If I may tho', some words of advice. I too was 11 when I started mine and thankfully never had period pain but I know girls who were crippled on a monthly basis simply becuase their moms, did not provide adequate pain releif initially and when the problem continued were not strident / bolshy enough to shout loud enough to take the appropriate medical / matural care steps for their daughters.
I know many ladies here don't like the thought of tampons but if your daughter is sporty and pads are hampering this, do at least try introducing them to the diva cup - or similar.
Just my 2cents.


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

How is your 13 year old feeling about the news? Just curious


----------



## aihcalappa (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DavinaT* 
Congratulations
- to you both!

If I may tho', some words of advice. I too was 11 when I started mine and thankfully never had period pain but I know girls who were crippled on a monthly basis simply becuase their moms, did not provide adequate pain releif initially and when the problem continued were not strident / bolshy enough to shout loud enough to take the appropriate medical / matural care steps for their daughters.

Yes! I was one of those girls. I had increasingly bad cramps as my teen years wore on, and finally got some pain relief from my gyn, but even after that, my mom acted as though I were being lazy, when I was really in bed all day crying and nauseaus from the pain.
Luckily, those symptoms mostly went away after I had my first child. I will definitely be in the lookout for similar problems when the time comes for my DDs. We have several years before we have to cross that bridge, though. Whew!


----------

